# Using Power Company Land?



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Everybody! 

Our personal residence backs up to high-tension power lines. the land is owned by the local power company. It is about 50+ yards wide and a mile long. Has anyone ever approached the power company to use the land for grazing or farming? What worked? What didn't work? Did you rent the land? Or just offer to maintain it for them? 

I was looking to run some chicken and rabbit tractors next year and I cannot do it on my property since its too small. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Call them.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Ask for forgiveness later.....?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Power companies regulations vary. Check with them. 
Where I used to live, I'd see cattle grazing under high tension lines. The power company also maintained the easement.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Around here the power/gas companies only have a "right of way" they do not own the property......


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Micheal said:


> Around here the power/gas companies only have a "right of way" they do not own the property......


That's typically how it works here too.
You can't restrict their access, but you can still use the land if it doesn't interfere with the utility.


----------

